# Gromphadorhina oblongonata



## Kevin_Davies (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 10, 2006)

interesting, dozn't know immature nymphs have those markings


----------



## angus (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice specimens and pics...how long and how old ar they?


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Oct 10, 2006)

angus said:


> very nice specimens and pics...how long and how old ar they?


Im not sure how old they are? the largest ones i'd say are around 6-8cm or so, I havent measured them to be sure yet though.

They were identified as G.oblongonata at the Blattodea Culture Group meeting in London recently.


----------



## angus (Oct 10, 2006)

Kevin_Davies said:


> Im not sure how old they are? the largest ones i'd say are around 6-8cm or so, I havent measured them to be sure yet though.
> 
> They were identified as G.oblongonata at the Blattodea Culture Group meeting in London recently.


sounds its a fresh new species in the hobby, do u get any idea about the ID key??


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Oct 10, 2006)

angus said:


> sounds its a fresh new species in the hobby, do u get any idea about the ID key??


I didnt collect them from the meeting myself, someone who went to it sent them to me, so im not sure about all the differences between these and other hissers, I know the males have larger, longer horns than G.portentosa though.


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 10, 2006)

They are very nice.  I really want some, they are on my next to get list.  Just not available yet here in the US as far as I know, but soon I hear.  Is the care the same as regular hissers?  Any differences other than looks?  Is the size about the same?  Do they behave the same?  Do they hiss?  Anyone else know?


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Oct 10, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> They are very nice.  I really want some, they are on my next to get list.  Just not available yet here in the US as far as I know, but soon I hear.  Is the care the same as regular hissers?  Any differences other than looks?  Is the size about the same?  Do they behave the same?  Do they hiss?  Anyone else know?


Double D's has sold them before, according to they're site they're available soon also.

Im not sure if they're care is the same as other hissers, I assume it is? Im going to keep my ones as I do my G.portentosa, Princisia vanwerebeki and Elliptorhina choppardi.
In an old thread on this forum there was a picture of a oblongonata that was over 10cm, so they get much larger than portentosa, they hiss, like all the other hissing cockroach species.

EDIT:
Some more pictures


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 12, 2006)

Gota love those big hissers~


----------



## jezzy607 (Oct 12, 2006)

Those are definitely #1 on my want list! (I already have M. rhinocerus  )


----------

